# Lyft new cancel fee



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

no more $5 for the driver. New minimum of $2 or time and mileage. 

just another way way to make more for them and less for driver. Actually I’m surprised it took them this long. I had a lot of pax cancels over the years. Many times the $5 was better than the ride. Plus it kept at top of queue fir another ride.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Another way to encourage long pickups without actually paying? Is there a ceiling on the cancel fee or can you get high cancellations like with Uber? That's such a pathetic amount that they certainly want to discourage cancelling though in certain situations and busy times, it may backfire and have the opposite effect. Who wants to wait for some drunk who may or may not show for $2 when you can cancel and get another ride immediately?

Aside from the 24 hour rating window, what is Lyft's advantage over Uber now?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

It depends maybe where you drive and how long is your pickup.....for example here in south florida I rarely drive more than 2 miles for a pickup....most are a mile, some a little more some a little less... so assuming 2 miles at 63 cents a mile and 5 minutes for the wait time (12 cents) and even 5 minutes more for the drive to time if its included, yield $1.26 + .60 + .6 = $2.46...... just suxxxxxx


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Aside from the 24 hour rating window, what is Lyft's advantage over Uber now


The only real advantage I believe they have left is how they put the tipping screen 'in your face' as a pax when the ride is over. In the past 4 yrs my tipping occurrences on Lyft are about double Ubers.

But with Lyft trying so hard to cultivate medical and corporate accounts (which prohibit tipping by the user), this advantage is almost worthless now.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Do you have a screen shot of this change?

Cuz my rate card still shows $5 cancel fee....


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

This just plain sux. Now for a short pickup distance and wait 5 minutes we can get as little as $2. I've been nit driving RS for 4 weeks. Only delivery and liking it. Probably won't go back to RS.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

You’ve misunderstood this. The minimum is $2 when they cancel while you’re on your way to pick them up. Then it’ll increase the closer you are to them, which may be even $10. That’s how I understood it.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> You've misunderstood this. The minimum is $2 when they cancel while you're on your way to pick them up. Then it'll increase the closer you are to them, which may be even $10. That's how I understood it.


I don't see it that way. As of now minimum cancel fee is $5 and max is $10. And by the way they put a caveat on the $10. As of June 15 minimum is $2 and then goes up only if time and distance calculation is greater than $2.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> I don't see it that way. As of now minimum cancel fee is $5 and max is $10. And by the way they put a caveat on the $10. As of June 15 minimum is $2 and then goes up only if time and distance calculation is greater than $2.


And I don't see it the way you do. I think Lyft wants to compensate us for travelling towards a pax under the five minutes before the fee applies.
We shall see.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

At least they didn't tell us that the change is based on the feedback we gave them --- "You spoke and we listened"


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

If Lyft switches no shows to miles and time *with no maximum* this may be a good thing for my market.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cancel fee should be less than the fare to prevent people from cancelling to take the higher cancel fee....

BUT, $2? Rediculous. They should keep the cancel fee $5 and increase the min fare to $7.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It is hitting my market on the Sixteenth. From this point, if they are not toes to the kerb, I am gone. Lyft wants me to wait? Pay me. This will result in customers' waiting longer for a ride and suffering through multiple driver cancellations. The Lyft Camp Fire Girls can cheer this all that they will, but, eventually, they will wag their goody-two-shoes fingers at those of us who will not wait.



Mista T said:


> Lyft trying so hard to cultivate medical and corporate accounts (which prohibit tipping by the user), this advantage is almost worthless now.


^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^

Some corporate accounts will allow tipping, but the medical accounts do not. I stopped accepting Gr*yft* pings at hospitals and doctor's offices as a result of this.


----------



## e. m. control (Jun 13, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> If Lyft switches no shows to miles and time *with no maximum* this may be a good thing for my market.


Yep totally agree with you there. Personally it will probably end up being a wash for most drivers that really try and make the ride happen as opposed to the clock watchers that are happy to fly out after the countdown is over. Just have to be more choosy on those "thanks for being late rides"

Honestly think it was done with customer service in mind. And yes thanks for leaving out the we listened bs. I love my new face mask by the way.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So is the cancellation fee only calculated on the time and distance to the pickup? No longer including the wait time?

So basically this tells me to stay driving with Uber because all the passengers like to cancel a lot will be moving to Lyft😅😅


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Are we sure this adjustment to the cancellation fee is for all U.S. Regions? I've noticed that some adjustments only pertain to a certain city, or cities.

Last month, Chicago Lyft drivers took a big cut in Reward Points. We used to get 6 points per dollar of earnings. Now it's only 1 point per dollar of earnings. This only showed up in the Lyft App of Chicago region drivers.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Cancel fee should be less than the fare to prevent people from cancelling to take the higher cancel fee....
> 
> BUT, $2? Rediculous. They should keep the cancel fee $5 and increase the min fare to $7.


Bringing the cancel fee down to $2 minimum which is less than most market minimum rides $2.89 in south Florida was not my choice. Bring the minimum fare up towards at least $4 would have been my choice but they never listen to drivers.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> So is the cancellation fee only calculated on the time and distance to the pickup? No longer including the wait time?
> 
> So basically this tells me to stay driving with Uber because all the passengers like to cancel a lot will be moving to Lyft&#128517;&#128517;


I don't think this change will impact the pax, they'll get charged the same for cancelling and Lyft will keep the rest.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Illini said:


> I don't think this change will impact the pax, they'll get charged the same for cancelling and Lyft will keep the rest.


Exactly. It's no secret Lyft losing money so the bean counters are looking for any way to cut their losses. The cancel fee is easy target.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> Are we sure this adjustment to the cancellation fee is for all U.S. Regions?


No, they test and change things in select markets. You may never see the change.... I don't have a lot of no-show cancellations, but I've seen Uber pay drivers more than $5, so I can't see Lyft reducing the pay for drivers on the cancellation fee in my market. Edit: I've seen them charge passengers more than the normal $5 and they passed a little more than the norm on to drivers...

@joebo1963 , what does it say when you click the learn more button? Instead of guessing what it means you can find out. Unless that button doesn't work.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

there are no additional specifics.......we'll just have to wait and see........but I always figured one day Lyft would want to take a bigger chunk of the cancel fee as Uber has for many years....here in S Florida Uber pays $3.75 or $4 for the old timers on a cancel while Lyfy paid $5. Finally a bean counter went after it.....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The probably just reroute you and keep the cancellation fee for themselves


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Remember, all changes are done for the good the community.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Illini said:


> Remember, all changes are done for the good the community.


Well we need a new sheriff in town because this community is ran the hell down.
#UberLyftdriverlivesmatter#


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Communist big tech isnt paying me fairly!!


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> And I don't see it the way you do. I think Lyft wants to compensate us for travelling towards a pax under the five minutes before the fee applies.
> We shall see.


Well I was wrong. Disappointing.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> Well I was wrong. Disappointing.


Explanation please lol I'm assuming you had a pickup with this new cancellation policy? What was your experience?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> Well I was wrong. Disappointing.


What did you get for the cancel fee? Screenshot?


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> What did you get for the cancel fee? Screenshot?


2$ for cancellation. One time, one experience.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Was it passenger cancel or no show and you waited 5 minutes?


----------



## Madisoy (Jun 17, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> You've misunderstood this. The minimum is $2 when they cancel while you're on your way to pick them up. Then it'll increase the closer you are to them, which may be even $10. That's how I understood it.


l like u interpitation beter


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> Was it passenger cancel or no show and you waited 5 minutes?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Let's say Minimum wage is $12/hour. Then it is 5 mins wait time. 
5 mins x $12 / 60 minutes = $1 ...
Driver get $1 and $1 for the driving distance. Where is fees for driving time to get there?

Not worth it. Just cancel and move. Leave Lyft riders for waiting on another car.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> View attachment 476540


That's such bullshit!! Lyft is disgusting. SMDH just out of curiosity how far did you travel for that ride? Regardless there's no excuse to be paying us $2 but I'm just curious


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Another grab by Lyfy and a loss for the driver. At least in your area you got some nice bonuses but here in s Florida no bonus and now $2 cancel. 

just keeps getting worse


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> Another grab by Lyfy and a loss for the driver. At least in your area you got some nice bonuses but here in s Florida no bonus and now $2 cancel.
> 
> just keeps getting worse


It's just temporary, the bonuses will disappear once they have all drivers back. There's a shortage in Detroit. I've been told a few times I'm the only driver in the area on the pax app.
That's why. 
It'll be tough once everything comes back to normal.



Daisey77 said:


> That's such bullshit!! Lyft is disgusting. SMDH just out of curiosity how far did you travel for that ride? Regardless there's no excuse to be paying us $2 but I'm just curious


I don't remember, but not too far.



Wildgoose said:


> Let's say Minimum wage is $12/hour. Then it is 5 mins wait time.
> 5 mins x $12 / 60 minutes = $1 ...
> Driver get $1 and $1 for the driving distance. Where is fees for driving time to get there?
> 
> Not worth it. Just cancel and move. Leave Lyft riders for waiting on another car.


 Exactly. My new policy is cancel at 2-2.5 mins.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The reason Lyft has a shortage on drivers is because they're offering no bonuses or incentives to get drivers out driving. meanwhile Uber has 10 to $15 surges going on. Like I said before, I bring up the apps to show the passengers exactly why they can't get a Lyft ride. Instead of rectifying the issue, and easing up on us drivers or kicking us down a few dollars on the 350% prime they're charging passengers, lyft's greedy ass would rather hire new drivers. Let's hire new drivers who don't know the difference so we can exploit them to the nth degree. How's this for a slap in the face? In my market, they are offering a bonus for new drivers. The combined dollar amount is $2,000! Really? So they will offer $2,000 for new drivers and referrals yet can't even kick this down a full $5 for a cancellation fee or $10 at bar close? I am really curious what they are charging the passengers for these no-shows and cancellations! They are literally cutting our pay to hire our very own replacements. Lyft's acts like a damn 2 year old throwing a temper tantrum


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Exactly. My new policy is cancel at 2-2.5 mins.


There is no reason why passengers shouldn't be ready by then. Most of my passengers are either waiting outside for me or are out within 1 minute. The 5 minute wait time is way too long...


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Cut said:


> There is no reason why passengers shouldn't be ready by then. Most of my passengers are either waiting outside for me or are out within 1 minute. The 5 minute wait time is way too long...


 It is. Once I mentioned it to a pax, trying to make her see my perspective and she said: but we have 5 minutes! 
So they come slow. I've lots of late pax arriving at the last minute. Majority at 2.5 mins.
If Lyft changed it, they'd come sooner and now with possibly lower charges for cancellations and no shows, this will become rampant.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

These RS companies constantly change the terms of service and drivers constantly adjust. Some just take it but i haven’t driven pax for a month. Been doing food. 

a $2 no show fee after driving to pickup and waiting is unacceptable.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> now with possibly lower charges for cancellations and no shows, this will become rampant.


This is the million-dollar question. Are they actually being charged less or is it just paying us less?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Just paying the driver less. This is the bean counters trying to find any way to cut their losses and turn profit.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> This is the million-dollar question. Are they actually being charged less or is it just paying us less?


let's find out and ask pax..


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> let's find out and ask pax..


You'd have to have someone you know do the experiment with you. There is no way to contact the passenger after you cancel. Plus I can't see a passenger we're no showing cooperate with our experiment &#128517;


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Make it easy....don’t drive for Lyft!


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> You'd have to have someone you know do the experiment with you. There is no way to contact the passenger after you cancel. Plus I can't see a passenger we're no showing cooperate with our experiment &#128517;


olol, funny cas you can just ask them about their prior experiences &#128518;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> olol, funny cas you can just ask them about their prior experiences &#128518;


And you have a way to contact the driver of those previous experiences to find out what their payout was? It's kind of hard to tell how much Lyft is keeping if you don't know how much was paid out&#129318;


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> And you have a way to contact the driver of those previous experiences to find out what their payout was? It's kind of hard to tell how much Lyft is keeping if you don't know how much was paid out&#129318;


We know how much the driver gets - 2$, see above.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> We know how much the driver gets - 2$, see above.


That's the new minimum. $2 or time and distance.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

So some of you have been driving under this policy for over a week now. What is the experience? Most cancels are now 2$? 
This comes to Toronto on the 29 of June, and I’m curious as to what to expect. It looks like I will be driving a lot less for LYFT under this set of changes. I get a lot of cancels for parents of small children and not car seats, and lately a lot passengers who refuse to wear face masks.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> So some of you have been driving under this policy for over a week now. What is the experience? Most cancels are now 2$?
> This comes to Toronto on the 29 of June, and I'm curious as to what to expect. It looks like I will be driving a lot less for LYFT under this set of changes. I get a lot of cancels for parents of small children and not car seats, and lately a lot passengers who refuse to wear face masks.


do the math: how far do you drive to pickup : 2 km at .75 =$1.50 plus wait 5 minutes for no show plus 5 minutes no show x .19 wait time is .95 total $2.45 I googled the rate card for Toronto so I'm just guessing.....


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The limited local anouncement in the app did not indicate anywhere that the wait-times and distance would be commensurate with the current rate cards. Good to know.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> So some of you have been driving under this policy for over a week now. What is the experience? Most cancels are now 2$?
> This comes to Toronto on the 29 of June, and I'm curious as to what to expect. It looks like I will be driving a lot less for LYFT under this set of changes. I get a lot of cancels for parents of small children and not car seats, and lately a lot passengers who refuse to wear face masks.


Join the club LOL most people are driving a lot less Lyft. I consistently and I mean consistently as in multiple passengers a night stating they were not able to get a driver on Lyft. So passengers are already frustrated with Lyft and then they go and do stupid shit like this. In my opinion Lyft is getting desperate. Either that or they truly have shit for brains running that company. I mean really, is there any benefit of running Lyft over Uber anymore?


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> So some of you have been driving under this policy for over a week now. What is the experience? Most cancels are now 2$?
> This comes to Toronto on the 29 of June, and I'm curious as to what to expect. It looks like I will be driving a lot less for LYFT under this set of changes. I get a lot of cancels for parents of small children and not car seats, and lately a lot passengers who refuse to wear face masks.


My rate card has changed to the following.

Minimum Cancel fee: $2, Maximum $15
Minimum Scheduled Cancel fee: $5, Maximum $15

The other day I received about $6 cancel fee, but I don't remember the time I drove, possibly 20 mins on Head Home destination mode.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is hitting my market on the Sixteenth. From this point, if they are not toes to the kerb, I am gone. Lyft wants me to wait? Pay me. This will result in customers' waiting longer for a ride and suffering through multiple driver cancellations.


Drivers are kicked off the platform for too many cancellations.


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> no more $5 for the driver. New minimum of $2 or time and mileage.
> 
> just another way way to make more for them and less for driver. Actually I'm surprised it took them this long. I had a lot of pax cancels over the years. Many times the $5 was better than the ride. Plus it kept at top of queue fir another ride.


They charge the rider $5 so they're making money on the deal they just give you $2 and it's not work for me to wait 5 minutes for $2



Woohaa said:


> Drivers are kicked off the platform for too many cancellations.


From now on when I get there I will call the writer if he's not there within a minute I will cancel on their ass I'm not getting paid shit anyways it's not work for me to stay there for $2


----------

